# Rabbit gun post and pics



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

what are your guys favorite rabbit guns id like to see gow everyones guns are set up.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

I am surprised no one responded in a month...

Here is my .177 Beeman R9 topped with Burris Timberline scope. Out to 65-70 yards rabbits don't have a chance.


----------



## sgtdeath66 (Mar 13, 2009)

my brother just bought an r9 bout a mo ago are the kills clean fast or do they flop around alot


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

When they flop around on impact that is a sign that you made a clean kill. Usually post-mortem nerve twitching.


----------

